# Thoughts on this???



## Briancline (Oct 3, 2022)

Found near the mouth of a cave with running water flowing through it in a mineralized zone


----------



## Briancline (Oct 3, 2022)

Here’s pics


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 3, 2022)

I think you posted the invisible pics. I don't see them.

For help on posting pics, see Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum.

Dave


----------



## Briancline (Oct 3, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I think you posted the invisible pics. I don't see them.
> 
> For help on posting pics, see Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum.
> 
> Dave


View attachment IMG_1368.MOV


----------



## Briancline (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Briancline (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Briancline (Oct 4, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I think you posted the invisible pics. I don't see them.
> 
> For help on posting pics, see Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for letting me know but I think I’ve got some pics and videos up now.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2022)

Yep, I see them now. 

Dave


----------



## Briancline (Oct 4, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Yep, I see them now.
> 
> Dave


I don’t know much about it. Does it look like something you’ve seen before or something you think I should look into refining?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm afraid I don't know much about ores. Perhaps someone else will have an opinion, but it's really difficult to tell anything from pictures.

Dave


----------



## goldshark (Oct 5, 2022)

If inquiring about analysis for Au/Ag only, a $50 fire assay will do. A 22 element ICP will run in the $150 - $160- per sample analysis. This forum does not do assay by picture work, despite the most capable minds available here.


----------



## Briancline (Oct 5, 2022)

I know you can’t tell much from a pic. I just wanted to share that and see what anybody had to say about it.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 5, 2022)

Crush up a sample as fine as possible and subject it to acid tests. Dissolve a small amount (a few grams) in aqua regia (outdoors upwind) and test with a stannous chloride solution. It is a test that will serve you well once mastered. I believe Hoke, in her book devotes some time to testing. A good read and, here at the forum, you can't beat the price.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 6, 2022)

There is a sticky at the top of the prospecting section of this forum that describes in detail how to field test small samples of rocks/ores for all kinds of metals and minerals.

As 4metals stated a small test tube of finely crushed ore, dissolved in AR and tested with stannous will quickly tell you if there is any gold there.

Edit, mostly what I see is iron stained quartz in the pics.


----------



## SRM (Oct 6, 2022)

Just spit-balling here......Indiana makes me think limestone and calcite. Yellow staining from decomposition of pyrite or other sulfides, dark black adamantine luster looks like high iron sphalerite.

I may be completely off-base (again). Can you scratch the grey rock with steel? If so, put a few drops of muratic on the scratch and look for bubbles.


----------



## jobinyt (Oct 7, 2022)

What is the zip tie for?


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 7, 2022)

jobinyt said:


> What is the zip tie for?


It's stabilizing the the rock.


----------



## Briancline (Oct 7, 2022)

jobinyt said:


> What is the zip tie for?


It broke was trying to keep it together


----------



## nickton (Oct 9, 2022)

It seems to definitely be the kind of quartz you would see bearing gold but from a distance it looks too crystallized to be gold. Just a wild observation. Don't know but it sure looks purty.


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Oct 9, 2022)

4metals said:


> Crush up a sample as fine as possible and subject it to acid tests. Dissolve a small amount (a few grams) in aqua regia (outdoors upwind) and test with a stannous chloride solution. It is a test that will serve you well once mastered. I believe Hoke, in her book devotes some time to testing. A good read and, here at the forum, you can't beat the price.


I agree. I take a sample drop it in acid. Good find. I hope you found gold.


----------

